# Bad DirectSound Driver / Error code: 8878000A



## Fran Desmond (Feb 11, 2006)

The sound on my PC (XP Pro) is not working. Not sure what happened. Need help getting new drivers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/archive/index.php/t-13656.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/archive/index.php/t-19110.html


----------



## sima (Sep 16, 2009)

i have the same problem,i accidentaly removed a programme named MAZE since i 've been receiving this error....i want to what to do & what's the name of sound driver i should instal....i really want ur help
my system information:manufacturer:Net Home cafe
Model:Windows Xp sp2 original
processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHZ
memory:255 MB
OS: Windows XP professional 32bit service pack


----------

